# Problema son sudo y video (RESUELTO)

## chaydok

Buenas

Necesito ayuda para 2 problemas que son los sgts

1 - al crear un usuario comun y corriete sudo me dejo de pedir contraseña 

en la consola tecleo "su" y sin pedir contraseña ya soy root

lo mismo para montar unidad etc

como puedo volver a tener sudo de mi lado ?

2 - los videos se tienden a cortar

ejemplo

http://i.imgur.com/9D861.png

pasa cuando existen cambios de escenas muy rapidas o con mucho efectos

SaludsoLast edited by chaydok on Fri Apr 15, 2011 6:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> en la consola tecleo "su" y sin pedir contraseña ya soy root 

 

Para poder ayudarte tendriamos que saber que orden usaste parar crear el usuario, en caso de no acordarte es necesario saber a que grupos pertenece dicho usuario.

Otra causa podria ser que no tengas puesta contraseña al usuario root.

----------

## pelelademadera

lo del password de root, no lo se, proba cambiando el password del mismo, probablemente este almacenado el pass en algun lado, si lo cambias, ya no funcione mas.

tanto en kde como en gnome te ofrece almacenar el pass, por lo que probablemente tengas el pass almacenado y por eso mismo no te pide un logueo.

con respecto a los videos, decinos que vga tenes, un lspci nos puede ayudar y un 

qlist -I x11-drivers a ver con que driver estas moviendo la vga.

----------

## chaydok

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   en la consola tecleo "su" y sin pedir contraseña ya soy root  
> 
> Para poder ayudarte tendriamos que saber que orden usaste parar crear el usuario, en caso de no acordarte es necesario saber a que grupos pertenece dicho usuario.
> 
> Otra causa podria ser que no tengas puesta contraseña al usuario root.

 

Lo unico que hice fue crear un usuario con kuser

fue kuser - agregar - nombre y aceptar

eso provoco que sudo no me pidiera contraseña

reitero eso fue lo unico que hice

Saludos

----------

## chaydok

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> lo del password de root, no lo se, proba cambiando el password del mismo, probablemente este almacenado el pass en algun lado, si lo cambias, ya no funcione mas.
> 
> tanto en kde como en gnome te ofrece almacenar el pass, por lo que probablemente tengas el pass almacenado y por eso mismo no te pide un logueo.
> 
> con respecto a los videos, decinos que vga tenes, un lspci nos puede ayudar y un 
> ...

 

 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]

qlist

x11-drivers/ati-drivers

x11-drivers/ati-userspace

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

x11-drivers/nvidia-userspace

x11-drivers/radeon-ucode

x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad

x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit

x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox

x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-void

x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom

x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ast

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus

x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga

x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome

x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128

x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge

x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage

x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Lo unico que hice fue crear un usuario con kuser
> 
> fue kuser - agregar - nombre y aceptar
> 
> eso provoco que sudo no me pidiera contraseña
> ...

 

¡Vale! pero que te devuelve el comando groups, muestranos tu /etc/group, ¿has ejecutado passwd (nombre de usuario) para ponerle contraseña?.

----------

## chaydok

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Lo unico que hice fue crear un usuario con kuser
> 
> fue kuser - agregar - nombre y aceptar
> 
> eso provoco que sudo no me pidiera contraseña
> ...

 

esto me muestra cuando ejecuto

cat /etc/group

```
root:*:0:sync,shutdown,root,operator,jose,halt

bin:x:1:root,bin,daemon

daemon:x:2:root,bin,daemon

sys:x:3:root,bin,adm

adm:x:4:root,adm,daemon

tty:x:5:

disk:x:6:root,adm,haldaemon

lp:x:7:lp,sabayonmce,jose

mem:x:8:

kmem:x:9:

wheel:x:10:root,user,sabayonmce,jose

floppy:x:11:root,haldaemon

mail:x:12:mail

news:x:13:news

uucp:x:14:uucp,sabayonmce,jose

man:x:15:man

cron:x:16:cron

console:x:17:jose

audio:x:18:user,pulse,sabayonmce,jose

cdrom:x:19:haldaemon,sabayonmce,jose

dialout:x:20:root

ftp:x:21:

sshd:x:22:

at:x:25:at

tape:x:26:root

video:x:27:root,sabayonmce,jose

xfs:x:33:xfs

cdrw:x:80:haldaemon,user,sabayonmce,jose

usb:x:85:haldaemon,sabayonmce,jose

users:x:100:jose

nofiles:x:200:

postfix:x:207:

postdrop:x:208:

portage:x:250:portage,user,jose

utmp:x:406:

nogroup:x:65533:

nobody:x:65534:

dhcp:x:407:

messagebus:x:410:jose                                                                                                                                                                           

haldaemon:x:411:haldaemon,jose                                                                                                                                                                  

ldap:x:439:                                                                                                                                                                                     

rpc:x:111:                                                                                                                                                                                      

plugdev:x:441:user,haldaemon,sabayonmce,jose                                                                                                                                                    

scanner:x:442:sabayonmce,jose                                                                                                                                                                   

avahi:x:444:                                                                                                                                                                                    

lpadmin:x:106:jose                                                                                                                                                                              

locate:x:245:                                                                                                                                                                                   

netdev:x:451:
```

Tuve que agregar mi usuario "jose" al grupo de root porque no me dejaba montar unidades o cosas con algo privilegio 

en tu otra preguna la rspuesta es un no  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> root:*:0:sync,shutdown,root,operator,jose,halt 

 

1) edita esa línea y borra jose de ella.

2) ejecuta passwd jose y pon la contraseña que quieras a ese usuario.

3) crea el directorio /home/jose si no lo tienes creado, como root ejecuta chown jose:users /home/jose,por ultimo ejecuta cp /etc/skel/.* /home/jose y reinicia, posiblemente luego tengas que volver a poner contraseña a root, ya sabes usa passwd para hacerlo.

En realidad con boorrar jose del grupo root creo que es suficiente pero el resto no creo que te perjudique saberlo.

----------

## chaydok

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   root:*:0:sync,shutdown,root,operator,jose,halt  
> 
> 1) edita esa línea y borra jose de ella.
> 
> 2) ejecuta passwd jose y pon la contraseña que quieras a ese usuario.
> ...

 

Quedo en lo mismo

su en consola no me pide contraseña 

para montar una unidad o para modificar algo me dice 

Authentication is required 

Seleccion usuario

  sync (sync)

  shutdown (shutdown)

  operator (operator)

  halt (halt)

No aparece root ni mi usuario

antes de crear el usuario que me desordeno todo

me mostraba solamente el usuario root y me pedia la contraseña

en consola con su tambien me pedia la contraseña de root 

cosa que ahora no hace

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

a ver:

eso que te dijeron es lo que tenes que hacer:

es equivalente a logueate como root:

gpasswd -d jose root

passwd jose //pone el pass del user jose//

passwd //pone el pass de root//

luego agregate al grupo wheel con un

gpasswd -a jose wheel

con esto ultimo, jose puede usar el comando su para acciones de superusuario

con respecto a los drivers:

solo tendrias que tener en lo que a video respecta: o incluso solo uno de ellos es suficiente.

x11-drivers/ati-drivers

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati 

luego si dejas el primero, tienes que hacer

eselect opengl list

ahi te va a reportar los 2 drivers que dejaste, el primero el binario, y el segundo el open source

eselect opengl set # (el numero que elijas)

si usas el binario, tenes que setear en el xorg.conf el driver que vas a usar

----------

## chaydok

Bueno gracias por su ayuda

ahora pude arreglar el asunto con sudo

pero me quedo algo mal

al querer montar una unidad me dice lo siguiente

Authentication is required 

Seleccion usuario 

sync (sync) 

shutdown (shutdown) 

operator (operator) 

halt (halt) 

tengo que volver agregar mi usuario jose ya que no me toma el root

pero para todo lo demas me pide solamente la contraseña de root

lo otro 

me da miedo arreglar lo de video 

ya que la otra vez instale los driver de la pagina de ati y me quede sin aceleracion 3d y no pude dar nunca con la configuracion

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

con respecto a sudo.

el mount siempre tiene que ser ejecutado como root. si se trata de discos ide o sata.

para medios extraibles, basta con estar en el grupo usb si no me confundo, con eso podes automontar desde kde gnome o el que uses.

con respecto al video, lo mas seguro para no hacer macanas es hacer lo siguiente. fijate que driver tenes en uso.

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ glxinfo | grep server
> 
> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
> 
> server glx version string: 1.4
> ...

  el driver de nvidia en mi caso.

y te haces un backup del /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
```

ahora, vos tenes una placa ati, todo lo que no sea ati, tenes que sacarlo de ahi. esta de gusto.

entonces editas el /etc/make.conf, y agregas o editas y dejas esto:

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="radeon ati"

 

luego, recompilas lo necesario. con

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

desinstalas lo que esta de gusto: (aca chequea bien lo que te desinstala, principalemte suele borrar kernel sources que podes estar usando, y python que suele causar problemas)

```
emerge --depclean -av
```

corriges algun posible error de links y librerias:

```
revdep-rebuild -i
```

una vez que tienes eso, 

con esto, no deberias tener que cambiar nada, ni siquera en el xorg.conf.

una vez que tengas los drivers, va a ser cuestion de jugar entre el de ati privativo, y el open source

----------

## chaydok

Entiendo que para montar alguna unidad el sistema pide la contraseña de root

PERO antes de todo el problema me pedia solamente la contraseña de root 

ahora me pide elegir entre los sgts usuarios

sync (sync) 

shutdown (shutdown) 

operator (operator) 

halt (halt) 

jose (jose)

tuve que agregar mi usuario al grupo de root para poder montar alguna unidad

lo otro me da miedo instalar el driver de ati  :Embarassed:  ya que la ultima vez no supe solucionar los problemas que me dio

una ultima ayuda plz

al prender el ntbk se inicia el sistema con el gobernador performance

que tengo que hacer para que inicie en ondemand ?

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

siempre te va a pedir el pass para montar una unidad que no sea extraible. si es interna, agregala al fstab y listo.

el driver de ati lo tenes instalado ya, tenes el OS, y el privativo, tenes que sacar todo el resto que tenes de gusto

cpufreqd sirve para manejar la frecuencia del micro de manera personalizada.

cpufreq-utils es mas sencillo, carga ondemand, y si lo apagas, carga performance

----------

## chaydok

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> siempre te va a pedir el pass para montar una unidad que no sea extraible. si es interna, agregala al fstab y listo.
> 
> el driver de ati lo tenes instalado ya, tenes el OS, y el privativo, tenes que sacar todo el resto que tenes de gusto
> 
> cpufreqd sirve para manejar la frecuencia del micro de manera personalizada.
> ...

 

Mire

yo al prender el notebook el sistema se inicia con el gobernador performance

tengo que abrir una consola y teclear

cpufreq-set -c 0 -g ondemand

cpufreq-set -c 1 -g ondemand

para que el procesador no se mantenga siempre al maximo y evitar que se caliente

mi pregunta es la sgt

que tengo que hacer para que se inicie en ondemand o conservative ?

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

postea un 

```
rc-update show
```

si tenes instalado cpufreq-utils, tendrias que hacer lo siguiente:

que el fichero /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils contenga lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> START_OPTS="--governor ondemand"
> 
> STOP_OPTS="--governor performance"

 

o los que quieras...

y agregarlo a boot o default con:

```
rc-update add cpufrequtils boot
```

----------

## chaydok

bootmisc |                                           boot

            savecache |         shutdown                              

              hotplug |                                           boot

             hostname |                                           boot

       udev-postmount |                         default               

            syslog-ng |                         default               

                  xdm |                                           boot

         termencoding |                                           boot

                local |                         default nonetwork     

            killprocs |         shutdown                              

             nfsmount |                         default               

          sabayon-mce |                                           boot

             mount-ro |         shutdown                              

           localmount |                                           boot

              modules |                                           boot

         avahi-daemon |                         default               

                dmesg | sysinit                                       

                 udev | sysinit                                       

           fbcondecor |                         default               

                 fsck |                                           boot

                mdadm |                         default               

       NetworkManager |                         default               

               procfs |                                           boot

              keymaps |                                           boot

                 swap |                         default               

              hwclock |                                           boot

              x-setup |                                           boot

                 hald |                                           boot

                 root |                                           boot

                devfs | sysinit                                       

           vixie-cron |                         default               

                 mtab |                                           boot

            alsasound |                         default               

                  lvm |                                           boot

               net.lo |                                           boot

              urandom |                         default                                                                                                                                         

           consolekit |                                           boot                                                                                                                          

          consolefont |                                           boot                                                                                                                          

        device-mapper |                                           boot                                                                                                                          

                 dbus |                                           boot                                                                                                                          

               sysctl |                                           boot                                                                                                                          

                cupsd |                         default 

Mi archivo /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils contiene los sgte

# /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils: config file for /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils

# Options when starting cpufreq (given to the `cpufreq-set` program)

START_OPTS="--governor ondemand"

# Options when stopping cpufreq (given to the `cpufreq-set` program)

STOP_OPTS="--governor performance"

# Extra settings to write to sysfs cpufreq values.

#SYSFS_EXTRA="ondemand/ignore_nice_load=1 ondemand/up_threshold=70"

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

```
rc-update add cpufrequtils boot
```

----------

## chaydok

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rc-update add cpufrequtils boot
> ```
> ...

 

Bueno gracias por tu ayuda 

solamente me falta lo de video 

pero prefiero dejarlo como esta   :Rolling Eyes: 

como dijo un cantantes

Gracias totales  :Very Happy: 

----------

